#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Махакала утром?

## Pozd

Господа  :Wink:  Подскажите. пожайлуста, Почему не рекомендованно делать махакалу утром? 
Я уже год делаю по утрам, после простираний... Просто вечером не всегда бывает время для медитации.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Господа  Подскажите. пожайлуста, Почему не рекомендованно делать махакалу утром? 
> Я уже год делаю по утрам, после простираний... Просто вечером не всегда бывает время для медитации.


Если вы про короткую пуджу, то особых предписаний вроде как нет. Если же про практику, то надо смотреть текст практики  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Улыбнуло)
У меня обратная проблема.
Одзер Ченму (Маричи) рекомендуют делать по утрам, а у меня получается только поздно вечером.(((

----------

Dorje Dugarov (30.05.2012), Дифо (31.05.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Улыбнуло)
> У меня обратная проблема.
> Одзер Ченму (Маричи) рекомендуют делать по утрам, а у меня получается только поздно вечером.(((


А вы дхарани повторяйте  :Smilie:  Там таких ограничений скорее всего нет  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (31.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.08.2011)

----------


## Майя П

разные виды активности предполагают разное время...

----------


## Аньезка

Я себя успокаивала тем, что поскольку визуализация Маричи связана с солнцем и солнечным светом, то утром просто проще даются эти визуализации, так как кругом светло и солнце светит в окно. Но возможно за этим действительно и что-то еще стоит...

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## Nara

Из комментария: "Сядьте лицом на восток. Если вы сидите лицом в другую сторону, представьте, что это восток". Я думаю, можно поступить по аналогии, представив себе нужное время суток  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (30.05.2012), Алевлад (30.05.2012), Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Из комментария: "Сядьте лицом на восток. Если вы сидите лицом в другую сторону, представьте, что это восток". Я думаю, можно поступить по аналогии, представив себе нужное время суток


Такая аналогия тут не проходит. Лучше придерживаться описаний. Но что касается пуджи Махакалы, то там не указывается какое-то определенное время. И Майя права. Некоторые практики действительно лучше делать в соответствующий период суток. Особенно это может касаться таких практик как чод. Пиршества там делаются в разные периоды времени. Возможно это связано не только с практиком, но и с видами активности, временем активности каких-либо существ и пр. И предположу что в соответствующие периоды времени практики будут наиболее эффективны

----------

Аньезка (31.07.2011), Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Улыбнуло)
> У меня обратная проблема.
> Одзер Ченму (Маричи) рекомендуют делать по утрам, а у меня получается только поздно вечером.(((


Она ж в минималке минут 15 занимает  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.08.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

> Она ж в минималке минут 15 занимает


Ну, я не минималку делаю, а чуть побольше) 
Я после 15 минут только во вкус вхожу  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (30.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.08.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Вот он - религиозный фанатизм. А то "в ДО ничо ни деееееелают. В ДО только винииииище хлещут"  :Big Grin:

----------

HansQu (04.08.2011), Аньезка (01.08.2011), Карма Палджор (01.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.08.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А что делать зимой тем, кто живет за полярным кругом и зимой вечная ночь? Или летом вечный день? :Smilie: 

Делаю, когда могу и сколько могу, обратившись к Прибежищу, чтобы это принесло максимальную пользу.

----------

Aion (30.05.2012), Dorje Dugarov (30.05.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Делаю, когда могу и сколько могу, обратившись к Прибежищу, чтобы это принесло максимальную пользу.


Короткую пуджу Бернагчена?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Это Вы на что намекаете? :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это Вы на что намекаете?


Вероятно, на то, что вопрос в теме про практику Махакалы.

----------

Карма Палджор (30.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Аааа :Smilie:  Каюсь, подумала не то :Smilie: 

Топикстартер. Окно завесьте, и будет, как бы, вечер. :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (30.05.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Одзер Ченму (Маричи) рекомендуют делать по утрам, а у меня получается только поздно вечером.


Так ведь в этот момент все равно где то Утро, планета ведь крутится... поэтому вообще нет проблем, визуализируй что в другом часовом поясе.

По аналогии... все равно где то поздний вечер, ночь... Махакала вас поймет.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> А что делать зимой тем, кто живет за полярным кругом и зимой вечная ночь? Или летом вечный день?


Абсолютно с Вами Пема согласен!!! Все в нашем уме, ведь так.

----------


## Wyrd

И никто не вспомнит, что у человека есть свои биологические часы, которым все равно, завешено у вас окно или нет Оо

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Это как Ринпоче сказал - когда проснулся тогда и утро.  :Kiss:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012)

----------


## Aion

> А что делать зимой тем, кто живет за полярным кругом и зимой вечная ночь? Или летом вечный день?


У них символические утро и вечер. Но вообще, конечно, некоторые проблемы возможны. Например, я в раннем детстве путал "день" с "ночью". 


Полночь в Норильске в середине июня прошлого года

----------

Пема Дролкар (30.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Когда принимаю тибетские ринчены, так на рассвете. Это относится к биологическим часам. 

По поводу практик, думаю, что для гневных божеств и защитников нужна тьма :Smilie:  А для мирных - свет, это я так примитивно всегда рассуждаю на основе того, с чем встречалась. 

Делать чод, например днем, как-то даже и нелепо :Smilie:  У нас определенное стереотипное отношение к свету и тьме. Но по сути для ума нет никакой разницы. А для кого есть, - пусть напряжется и делает в положенное время. Это дело привычки.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Делать чод, например днем, как-то даже и нелепо


Вообще-то одно из четырёх пиршеств чода делается как раз днём (в полдень). Так что относительно нелепости ...
Впрочем тема-то о другом.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Делать чод, например днем, как-то даже и нелепо


Да. Лучше ночью на кладбище. :Cool:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Думаю, что все трансформируется в соответствии с людьми, местом и возможностями. Уверена, что большинство российских практиков чода делает его по-своему :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Олег, а остальные три? :Smilie: 

Вообще-то, чод в практике современных российских учеников звучит так:

http://board.buddhist.ru/archive/index.php/t-19208.html

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Олег, а остальные три?
> Вообще-то, чод в практике современных российских учеников звучит так:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/archive/index.php/t-19208.html


Я говорю как раз про эту линию (которая идёт через Пема Дордже Ринпоче).
Из четырёх пиршеств, пёстрое пиршество в этой линии как раз осуществляется в полдень. И это вообще-то согласно как раз этой традиции, а не тому как могут делать российские ученики.

Если рассматривать чод из нендро Лонгчен Ньингтхиг, то там вроде как рекомендаций особых нет по времени практики.
Но тема-то - о практике Махакалы

----------

Пема Дролкар (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ну, вот еще один диалог, например. Извините, что цитирую с этого рессурса, но не нашла этих сведений где-то еще. Думаю. что их вполне можно принять во внимание.
http://wap.clearlight.borda.ru/?1-1-...04-000-10001-0

Теперь уже надо будет не только про утро и вечер думать, но о днях мсяца, планетах и прочем. Там про Махакалу тоже немножко есть :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну, вот еще один диалог, например. Извините, что цитирую с этого рессурса, но не нашла этих сведений где-то еще. Думаю. что их вполне можно принять во внимание.


Это наверное извинения перед топикастером? Вполне нормальный ресурс (вот сейчас как набегут противники Сураджа и как начнут возмущаться).




> Теперь уже надо будет не только про утро и вечер думать, но о днях мсяца, планетах и прочем.


Так это всё в тантрах прописывается. Да и в той же свародае прописывается (на неё ссылается Сурадж).
А ведь была уже тема по связи астрологии и практики.

----------

Кузьмич (02.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Олег, а остальные три?


Фух. Добрался таки до комментария.
Чёрное пиршество - ранее утро (но до рассвета).
Белое пиршество - рассвет и ранее утро.
Пёстрое пиршество - дневное время.
Красное пиршество - ночь.

----------

Wyrd (31.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012)

----------

